# انا عايز ابقى مسيحى



## wolverine (22 أبريل 2007)

انا عايز ابقى مسيحى اعمل ايه واعمل ايه فى اهلى


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: انا عايز ابقى مسيحى*



wolverine قال:


> انا عايز ابقى مسيحى اعمل ايه واعمل ايه فى اهلى



*ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
على اى اساس .....درست دينك وقارنت بينه وبين المسيحيه .
ولو كده ايه النقطه اللى غيرتك .
ارجو الرد...​*


----------



## steven gerrard (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: انا عايز ابقى مسيحى*

عزيزى ولفرين

ابدا بقراءة الكتاب المقدس لتتقوى فى الايمان وثق انك ان امنت بالمسيح فعلا فهو ينجيك ويجعل لك مخرجا من الضيقات وسوف تجد اكثر من حل مع اهلك 

فقط امن

قال السيد المسيح

تعالوا *إلي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال ، وأنا أريحكم *

*فقط امن واقرا الكتاب هذا فى البداية*

*الرب يثبت ايمانك*

*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## استفانوس (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: انا عايز ابقى مسيحى*

سلام ونعمة
ان كنت ياعزيزي تريد فعلا قبول الحياة الجديدة فما عليك الا ان تضع فكرك وقلبك لااشرقة نور من الرب 
لفتح عينيك لترى الحق الالهي وهذا ان تبت توبة قلبية
وابتعد عن كل ما كنت تعيش فيه 
واطلب من الرب يسوع ان يظهر لك ذاته في حلم او رؤيا او في الاشخاص المومنين وغير ذلك
كما صلي للروح القدس بان يرشدك وانت تقرأ الكتاب المقدس للحق 

واظب على كنيسة تدرس كلمة الله
وابقى معنا في هذا المنتدى لانه في الحقيقة يثبت لك الحقيقة الكاملة المعلنة ليسوع المسيح ربا وفاديا
الرب يبارك حياتك ويثبتك على ايمانك الصحيح الذي به تنال مغفرة الخطايا وتصبح ابنا لله
مبروك خلاصك ياعزيزي


----------



## فادية (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: انا عايز ابقى مسيحى*



wolverine قال:


> انا عايز ابقى مسيحى اعمل ايه واعمل ايه فى اهلى



الايمان  يا عزيزي مش جاكيته تلبسها وقت ما تحب ولما تزهق منها تغيرها 
اولا اقرأ دينك الاول كوووووووووويس جدا وابحث كتير وفكر اكتر 
ثانيا اقرا الكتاب المقدس وابحث وفكر كتير كمان 
وبعد كدا  اعمل مقارنه روحيه بين الاثنين 
وفكر كتير وكتير وكتير 
ولما توصل لاقتناع كامل بانك عايز تبقى مسيحي والمسيح يلمس قلبك ويدخل لحياتك 
ساعتها هو الي هيرسملك طريقك وينورهولك ويحللك كل العقبات الي ممكن تيجي قدامك 
اتمنى لك بحث مجدي وتفكير نير 
وربنا ياخد بيدك ويساعدك 
سلام المسيح


----------



## Twin (22 أبريل 2007)

*صلي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاي أخي wolverine*

*أولاً*
*مرحبا بك معنا في منتدانا الغلي*​*ثانياً*


wolverine قال:


> انا عايز ابقى مسيحى اعمل ايه واعمل ايه فى اهلى


 
*أنا مع كل من تكلموا معك*
*وسأضيف جمله واحدة من كلمه واحدة*

*صلي*

*فالصلاه هي الصله بينك "بين المحدود" وبين الله "الا محدود"*
*ومع هذا*
* هو سيسمعك وسياتي بقوة ليغيرك وينقيك ويؤهلك لتكون له أناء مختار*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: انا عايز ابقى مسيحى*

أخي الحبيب
انك امام اتخاذ اهم خطوة في حياتك
انت امام خطوة تبررك من خطاياك في المسيح يسوع
انت امام خطوة تغير مجرى حياتك بالكامل
من انسان خاطئ محب للخطيئة و شرورها بسبب سلطان الخطيئة الى انسان محرر بدم المسيح 


في رسالة العبرانيين 9: 22 فَالشَّرِيعَةُ تُوصِي بِأَنْ يَتَطَهَّرَ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ تَقْرِيباً بِالدَّمِ. وَلاَ غُفْرَانَ إِلاَّ بِسَفْكِ الدَّمِ! ؛
وفي إنجيل يوحنا 1: 29 وَفِي الْيَوْمِ التَّالِي رَأَى يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ آتِياً نَحْوَهُ، فَهَتَفَ قَائِلاً: هَذَا هُوَ حَمَلُ اللهِ الَّذِي يُزِيلُ خَطِيئَةَ الْعَالَمِ. ؛
وفي رسالة افسس 1: 7 فَفِيهِ لَنَا بِدَمِهِ الْفِدَاءُ، أَيْ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا؛ بِحَسَبِ غِنَى نِعْمَتِهِ ؛
وفي رسالة افسس ايضاً 2: 8-9 فَإِنَّكُمْ بِالنِّعْمَةِ مُخَلَّصُونَ، بِالإِيمَانِ، وَهَذَا لَيْسَ مِنْكُمْ. إِنَّهُ هِبَةٌ مِنَ اللهِ، لاَ عَلَى أَسَاسِ الأَعْمَالِ، حَتَّى لاَ يَفْتَخِرَ أَحَدٌ. ؛
إن عدل الله قابلته أيضاً رحمة الله كما في مزمور 85: 10 الرَّحْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ تَلاَقَيَا، الْبِرُّ وَالسَّلاَمُ تَعَانَقَا. ؛
لقد دفع المسيح بنفسه على الصليب ثمن خطايانا، وبدل أن نقدم الذبائح في العيد الكبير كل عام علينا أن نؤمن بالمسيح الذي ذبح لأجلنا وهو البار الذكي لكي يقابل عدل الله ويدفع الحساب. وهذه هي رحمة الله التي تجلت في المسيح عيسى المصلوب لأجلنا.
فعدل الله يعاقب الإنسان بالموت لكونه اخطأ ورحمة الله أنه دبر خلاص البشر بالذبح العظيم الذي هو المسيح عيسى.
فهل تقبله؟ هل تقبل رحمة ونعمة الله وغفرانه لذنوبك عن طريق الإيمان بما يقدمه الله لك في شخص عيسى المسيح؟

فأقبل رحمة الله
اقبل نعمة الله
اقبل عفران الله بالمسيح يسوع على عود الصليب
اقبل المسيح كرب و سيد على حياتك و قلبك
اعترف للمسيح بكل خطاياك و بأنك انسان خاطئ و محتاج خلاصه

اذا صليت هذه الصلاة:

يا ايها الاله الصالح, يا ايها الراعي الصالح
اعترف لك اني خاطئ و الخطيئة ملئت حياتي
اعترف بغفرانك و كفارتك على عود الصليب من اجل غفران خطاياي
اعلنك يا رب يسوع ملك و رب على قلبي و حياتي لكي تسود انت في حياتي بالكامل, لاعيش لا لنفسي بعد بل لاجل مجد اسمك
اشكرك من اجل نعمة خلاصك في المسيح يسوع
ارفع صلاتي بأسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد
أمين


اقولك مبروك عليك الخلاص لو صليت هذه الصلاة بكل يقين ايمان 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## فلوباتير مينا (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: انا عايز ابقى مسيحى*

الايمان بالمسيح ليس بالكلمه ولكن بالفعل وهو أن تقرا الكتاب المقدس بمنظور ايمانى وتطلب من صاحب الكلمه ان يعطيك ايمان لتنجلى منك الحياه الماضيه 0000:new4:                                                                  المسيح  فاتح ليك ايديه وبكل حب وحنان يناديك فاسمع واحرص على قراة الكتاب المقدس والرب ينور طريقك ويظهر مجده فيك وعلى الجميع الاخوه نطلب صلاه خاصه لاجل شخصنا الحبيب للمساعده فى معرفة الطريق 
انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة من امن بى ولو مات فسيحيا امين


----------



## Abo Daniel (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: انا عايز ابقى مسيحى*

سلام ونعمه للجميع
بعد كل الردود السابقه وانا معهم جميعا
احب ان اوضح ان الصلاه هنا بمعني المناجاه اي التكلم مع الله
لان الرب قريب لمن يدعوه
فتكلم مه الله من كل قلبك وهو سوف يرشدك الي الصواب


----------



## wolverine (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: انا عايز ابقى مسيحى*

طب واهلى اعمل ايه معاهم


----------



## steven gerrard (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: انا عايز ابقى مسيحى*

حاليا مش لازم تقولهم وثق انك عندما تقرا الكتاب المقدس وتؤمن سوف تجد معهم مخرجا 
​


----------



## Twin (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: انا عايز ابقى مسيحى*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاي أخي wolverine*



wolverine قال:


> طب واهلى اعمل ايه معاهم


 
*ممكن تدينا خلفيه يا حبيبي عن وطنك مثلاً *
*أو حالتك الأجتماعية *
*أو طبيعة عملك*​ 
*ممكن *
*علشان لو الرب أراد أن تكون من ضمن رعيته نقدر نسعدك ......بس*
*لو أنت مقتنع بما ستفعله*

*وقبل كل هذا* 
*صلي
*
*فالصلاه هي الصله بينك "بين المحدود" وبين الله "الا محدود"*
*ومع هذا*
*هو سيسمعك وسياتي بقوة ليغيرك وينقيك ويؤهلك لتكون له أناء مختار*

*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## the servant (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: انا عايز ابقى مسيحى*

اخي العزيز-حتي لو كان دة مجرد كلام فانت فعلا اخي عشان ديني قالي كدة حب الكل واتمني الخير للكل
مش عايزين نبقي عنتريين في قرارتنا اذ كان فعلا الرب لمس قلبك فهو بس الللي هايقودك في المعركة دي(اة دي معركة) بس مش مع الناس دي مع نفسك عشان تلاقي نفسك ممكن تعد باليل قبل ما تنام وتسئل ربنا انة يرشدك للحق وهو اكيد مش هايسيبك حتي لو كنت لسة عندك شوية خوف بس اطلبة من قلبك وهو اكيد مش هايسبك(يسوع معاكم)صلولي


----------



## Jesus is God (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: انا عايز ابقى مسيحى*

الاخوة افادوك بكل شئ و احب اذكر بكلام السيد المسيح:

ها انذا واقف على الباب اقرع  ان فتح احد لى ادخل اليه و اتعشى معه

لا تخافوا ممن يقتلون الجسد لكن خافوا بالحرى ممن يقتلون الروح

ان كان لكم ايمان مثل حبة خردل لقلتم لهذا الجبل انتقل فينتقل

الحصاد كثير و الفعلة قليلون فاطلبوا من رب الحصاد ان يرسل فعلة لحصاده

من آمن بى و لو مات فسيحيا و كل من كان حيا لن يرى الموت ابدا


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: انا عايز ابقى مسيحى*

1)كم عمرك يا wolf؟

2)ما سبب تفضيلك المسيحية علي الاسلام ؟

3)السؤال موجه له شخصيا دون أي تدخل من أي عضو أيا كان...


----------



## Twin (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: انا عايز ابقى مسيحى*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاي أخي المدافع*



المدافع عن دين الحق قال:


> 3)السؤال موجه له شخصيا دون أي تدخل من أي عضو أيا كان...


 
*أولاً ليس لك الحق في هذا *
*فأنا سأتدخل ...........فهل ستمنعني*
*الأداره فقط هي التي تحدد هذا*​ 



المدافع عن دين الحق قال:


> 2)ما سبب تفضيلك المسيحية علي الاسلام ؟...




*ولماذا لم تسأله عن لماذا تحول عن الأسلام ؟؟؟*
*فهذا السؤال أوضح وأقوي !!!!*​ 



المدافع عن دين الحق قال:


> 1)كم عمرك يا wolf؟...



:smil13: :new2: :smil13: 
*ياليته بالفعل يجيب*
*ولكن أيكون العمر عامل من العوامل ؟؟؟؟*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​*
سلام ونعمة*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: انا عايز ابقى مسيحى*

*ياريت ناخد صوره اوضح من شويه يامذؤب.......ممكن ؟؟​*


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: انا عايز ابقى مسيحى*

Twin
لماذا هذا الأسلوب الهجومي الفظ ؟؟!!
ألم يقل المسيح من لطعك علي خدك الأيمن فأدر له خدك الأيسر ؟؟!!
لماذا هذا الأسلوب في الحوار؟؟!!
السؤال موجة له لأنة ببساطة صاحب القضية...
وأنا أسأل عن العمر لأحدد هل هو قاصر أم لا وهذا سؤال له ان أراد الاجابة فليجب وان لم يرد فهذا له
ولكن أريد أن أعرف لماذا أحب النصرانية الحالية وأراد أتباعها عن الاسلام 

وأتمني ألا يكون هناك مشاكل بيني وبينك يا أخي في الانسانية فأنا سوف أكون في هذا الموقع باستمرار حتي يحق الله الحق بكلماتة...


----------



## Christian Knight (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: انا عايز ابقى مسيحى*

*متى يفهم المسلمين ان الدين حرية شخصية وليتركوا من يريدون ان يخرجوا من ظلمة الاسلام فى حالهم*


----------



## My Rock (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: انا عايز ابقى مسيحى*



Christian Knight قال:


> *متى يفهم المسلمين ان الدين حرية شخصية وليتركوا من يريدون ان يخرجوا من ظلمة الاسلام فى حالهم*


 
عندما يعرف الحق و الحق يحرره من هذا الفكر


----------



## Twin (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: انا عايز ابقى مسيحى*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاي أخي المدافع*


المدافع عن دين الحق قال:


> Twin
> لماذا هذا الأسلوب الهجومي الفظ ؟؟!!
> ألم يقل المسيح من لطعك علي خدك الأيمن فأدر له خدك الأيسر ؟؟!!
> لماذا هذا الأسلوب في الحوار؟؟!!...




*أنا لم أسي لك كشخص يا أخي*
*وإن كنت فلتأتي لي بالأساة*​ 


المدافع عن دين الحق قال:


> السؤال موجة له لأنة ببساطة صاحب القضية...
> هو صاحب القضية !!!!!!...




*ولكنك لست بعضو بها*
*هو سألنا نحن ومن حقنا نحن فقط الذين سنجيب*
*أما عندما يداخل أي أحد فلم ولن نمنعه من أجل التواصل*
*ولكن في حدود دوره*
*أسل ولكن لا تحدد من يجيب فهو إن أراد أن يجيب فمرحبا*​


المدافع عن دين الحق قال:


> وأنا أسأل عن العمر لأحدد هل هو قاصر أم لا وهذا سؤال له ان أراد الاجابة فليجب وان لم يرد فهذا له...




*وأنا مثلك في أنتظار أجابته وهذا ما ذكرته*
*وإن كان لا بهدف رئيسي*​


المدافع عن دين الحق قال:


> ولكن أريد أن أعرف لماذا أحب النصرانية الحالية وأراد أتباعها عن الاسلام ...




*أنا عكست السؤال*
*فعكسه أحسن وأعمق* ​


المدافع عن دين الحق قال:


> وأتمني ألا يكون هناك مشاكل بيني وبينك يا أخي في الانسانية ...




*لاتقلق لن تكون*​


المدافع عن دين الحق قال:


> فأنا سوف أكون في هذا الموقع باستمرار حتي يحق الله الحق بكلماتة...


 
*مرحباً بك معنا*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​*
سلام ونعمة*


----------

